# Not A Good Way To Start Off The Camping Season



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

So this past weekend we went out to a friends "farm", has a natural spring though the land and pond, rents the land out to a farmer but camps out there.

So he is starting to build a cabin and asked if I could come out and help him with it. No problem, have lots of experience building houses and stuff. So brought out an extra framing nailer and tools ect... 10min in to building some walls on the very first day, the framing nailer does a double shot and the nail head hits my left hand. At first I was thinking ohhh %^^#, please dont look and see a nail sticking out of my hand!!!!

Look at my hand, NO NAIL! Phew dodged that one. Had a small cut, hand hurt but was able to complete the walls of the place over the weekend. Go to work on monday and type away at the computer all day(computer programmer). By end of day my fingers are feeling numb. Uhh ohh, thats not good. So head to the doctors, who sends me for x-rays who then sends me to ER, who then proceeds to tell me...

Imagine newly laid sod. All nice and green. No imagine you have a brick and throw onto the new sod. Pick up the brick and see the nice divot that is left? That is what your bone looks like. Basically the head of the nail, crushed and broke a bone in my hand. So now I get to wear a cast all the way up to the second knuckle of my hand for the next 6-8weeks.

The good news, I can be the foreman for when my buddy does the roof. Every construction project needs a good beer drinking foreman!!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Always a silver lining.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

As bad as it is, it could have been a lot worse! Those nailers take no prisoners. You're a lucky guy! Enjoy the administrative role while you can.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

did something similar a couple years ago. Was playing with the dog and he bit me, so I punched him in his big stupid Labrador head and broke my hand. It was worth it as he is now the best dog in the world. 

Pray you heal soon man.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I had a finishing air nailer send a 2" 18 gauge nail into my hand when I got it in the wrong place. Hurt like all get out, but didn't break anything. My brother-in-law had a framing nailer miss fire bouncing a nail off the ceiling and into his eye. Was not good. Do agree that every project needs a good foreman. Beer optional.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Working in the ER, I agree you were lucky. We see all kinds of bizarre injuries, including many that aren't really accidents, but kind of predictable if you can imagine some of the geniuses on the loose out there







Just heard about the trucker in New Zealand who slipped and landed on one of his brake lines. Snapped it off and injected his butt with compressed air at 100 psi. He though he was gonna pop until a co-worker turned off the air. Ouch...


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Been there, done that, not once but twice.
1st time was a 1/2" crown x 2" galvinzied staple shoot though my thumb joint, stuck my thumb to my index finger. Doc pulled it out with a pair of channel locks. 2nd time shot myself with a 1-1/2" finish nail though my index finger, I got smart... had my buddy pull that one out.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I read a true story about a guy who got shot in the heart with a framing nail. He went to pull it out with a hammer and the guy he was working with stopped him. When they exrayed him the nail had punctured his heart. They had to cut him open and make a lasso stitch around the nail. Then they pull the nail and the stitch at the same time to seal the hole back up. Had he pulled the nail out, he would have bled out in a few minutes and died. Just wild. The story made it a point, to say that the nail gun had been modified to have the safety removed. Not sure why you would remove the safety, but maybe there were beers involved.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

I've walked away from a couple building sites when I knew framers took off the safety's on the framing guns. That is just death waiting to happen.


----------

